# echar un polvo



## gustepa

What's this in English, echar un polvo? I guess it's not about dust, in the context people in the evening miran el futbol, echan polvo. I fount in the dictionary that "estar hecho polvo" is to be tired, no? is it so and is in related anyhow?


----------



## pickypuck

Echar un polvo = to have a sexual intercourse. Yes, it's not about dust 

As you say, estar hecho polvo = to be exhausted.


----------



## gustepa

thank you, I would have never guessed )


----------



## chics

To have a bref session of sex.

Like in "sábado, sabadete, camisa nueva y polvete".


----------



## Eride

*To get laid.*


----------



## serg79_

In the UK you could also say "to have a shag".


----------



## gustepa

thanks everybody!
now I know what I'll do on saturday )


----------



## Limeade

Is it a "quickie" ?


----------



## serg79_

Limeade said:


> Is it a "quickie" ?


I guess "a quickie" would be "echar un *polvete*".


----------



## chics

Yes, that's it.

To do a quickie = echar un polvo
To do a little quickie = echar un polvete/polvito


----------



## Juliomelecio

De un polvo vienes y en polvo te convertirás.
Saludos


----------



## pickypuck

Ahora que decís lo de quickie, imagino que la expresión "echar un quiqui" viene de ahí.


----------



## serg79_

pickypuck said:


> Ahora que decís lo de quickie, imagino que la expresión *"echar un quiqui"* viene de ahí.


¿En serio se dice eso?


----------



## serg79_

chics said:


> Yes, that's it.
> 
> To do a quickie = echar un polvo
> To do a little quickie = echar un polvete/polvito


Hola , no se dice "do a quickie", sino "have a quickie".


----------



## chics

Gracias, Serg! Confieso que quise hacer la traducción desde el pricipio, pero al final hice la explicación por que dudaba... ¡entre do o make! claro, es have...

Sí!!! se dice _hacer un quiqui_, es más cariñoso.

Pero cuidado, un _quiqui_ también puede ser una cosa horrible (como un pompóm o una flor) grande en el pelo.


----------



## serg79_

chics said:


> Sí!!!
> 
> Pero cuidado, un _quiqui_ también puede ser una cosa horrible (como un pompóm o una flor) grande en el pelo.


Ahh vale, gracias... no tenía ni idea de que se decía eso en español, la verdad.


----------



## pickypuck

serg79_ said:


> ¿En serio se dice eso?


 
Bueno, sé que la expresión existe, pero sólo la he oído en series de televisión.

La búsqueda en Google da 354 entradas para "echar un quiqui", frente a las 54 800 que tiene "echar un polvo".


----------



## serg79_

Gracias por la info.


----------



## pickypuck

chics said:


> Pero cuidado, un _quiqui_ también puede ser una cosa horrible (como un pompóm o una flor) grande en el pelo.


 
¿Un pompón grande? No tenía ni idea ^_^


----------



## chics

pickypuck said:


> ¿Un pompón grande? No tenía ni idea ^_^


 
Nooo... una cosa hortera que queda como acoplada.

CON TODOS MIS RESPETOS, como la típica flor tiesa andaluza en lo alto la coronilla.
O como esas cosas que ponen a las pobres niñas-bebé en las coletas, a veces. Quiqui o kiki, no sé. Creo que el origen es la coletita tiesa, y de ahí pasa al coletero, y del coletero de la niña a cualquier cosa tiesa que te metan en la cabeza.
(Por supuesto, no lo contempla la RAE).

Por cierto, acabo de notar que he usado "tiesa" un par de veces y se me acaba de ocurrir un posible origen etimológico, desde "el otro" quiqui.


----------



## pcplus

*To screw* / creo que en Estados Unidos se emplea esta

no sé si "have a screw" se puede decir también


----------



## pickypuck

chics said:


> ...como la típica flor tiesa andaluza en lo alto la coronilla...


 
¡Ah!, yo es que a esas cosas les he dicho siempre floripondio. No creo que me atreva a usar quiqui por estos lares


----------



## rachmaninov_73

Hi, folks

I want to know what's the most accurate english expression to say "echar un polvo". For example, in the disco, someone says to a girl: "te apetece _echar un polvo_?" , meaning an invitation to maintain sexual relations.

Thanks


----------



## Orgullomoore

to hook up?


----------



## Dission

LOL 

I would not say that to a girl in a Disco, but...

"fancy a shag?"


----------



## apuquipa

Hi,

Quizás te sirva:

_Do you want to have a quicky?_


----------



## Cubanboy

fuck, roll in the hay, love, make out, make love, sleep with, get laid, have sex,  know, do it, be intimate, have intercourse, have it away, have it off, screw,  jazz, eff, hump, lie with, bed, have a go at it, bang, get it on, bonk


----------



## Basenjigirl

Dission said:


> "fancy a shag?"



Don't say that in the U.S. or else they will think you're doing an imitation of Austin Powers!


----------



## Dission

Por el contexto que das, Disco, "te apetece..." yo creo que lo más adecuado es como he dicho

"fancy a shag?"
"fancy a leg over?"
"you wanna get laid?"



Basenjigirl said:


> Don't say that in the U.S. or else they will think you're doing an imitation of Austin Powers!


lol, in fact I was thinking of that when I was typing it.


----------



## Basenjigirl

Cubanboy said:


> fuck, roll in the hay, love, make out, make love, sleep with, get laid, have sex,  know, do it, be intimate, have intercourse, have it away, have it off, screw,  jazz, eff, hump, lie with, bed, have a go at it, bang, get it on, bonk



It's obvious that Cubanboy is a lover, not a fighter.


----------



## rachmaninov_73

Thanks a lot!

This wisdom will be very useful for me 

Trons


----------



## ANACHAN

pickypuck said:


> ¡Ah!, yo es que a esas cosas les he dicho siempre floripondio. No creo que me atreva a usar quiqui por estos lares


 
Un quiqui no es una flor, ni un coletero... es más bien algo tieso, efectivamente, pero con el propio pelo, tipo flequillo de Tintín, crestita pequeña o similares...

Con respecto a la otra acepción, quiqui queda menos basto que polvo, no sé "echar un quiqui" me suena más gracioso que "echar un polvo"...


----------



## ezinsinistu

Nosotros decimos "echar un kiki".
Un kiki también es, como decían por ahí, esa coleta pequeña que se pone a las niñas en lo alto de la cabeza, con un lazo grande. También a algunos perritos  :S


----------



## hoyters

The way I hear it, "echar un polvo" does relate to dust. It could be translated as "throwing up some dust," as in kicking up some dust by rutting in the dirt. I have also been told that "echar un polvo" means to throw out some dust. or to discharge some seed.


----------



## ANACHAN

Hi Hoyters!

"Echar un polvo" has nothing to do with the real dust -dirt-, it only means "fucking" or "making love" or simmilars.


----------



## hoyters

Thanks Anachan. I know what the literal translation is; I'm more curious about the roots or etymology of the expression. My guess is that it is similar to "kicking up some dust." Kind of like "a roll in the hay." Maybe that happened once upon a time, when bed were made of straw, but the idiom remains. Echar un polvo may be a very old expression, dating back to when Spaniards would do a quickie on the ground.


----------



## bgiorno

Te voy a *echar un polvo* es como, *'I'm going to jump your bones'. *Por supuesto, es un término de uso formal sino más bien ordinaria.    Saludos


----------

